# Member Forums > Herp Science News/Herp News >  Venomous Snake on a Plane!

## voodoolamb

Caught this on the news tonight...

http://www.castanet.net/news/World/1...snake-on-plane

----------


## Fraido

What is it? ._.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## AlbinoBull

What shocked me most was that they said venomous instead of poisonous, usually the media can't quite get that one right. That's an interesting read! I wonder where the little guy was wanting to go, and I hope he was freed later on if he's native. o:

----------

